# For sale



## Mongoose18 (Aug 4, 2014)

Slow cooker for sale












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Bet he makes good Tortilla :wink:


----------



## Mongoose18 (Aug 4, 2014)

Haha yea I'm sure he does 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

